# glock 22 40cal



## powerstrokeman (Jul 31, 2011)

I just bought one today what would be a good ammo for all around use and grain bullet.thanks


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

How much you asking for it?


----------



## powerstrokeman (Jul 31, 2011)

I just bought one today what would be a good ammo for all around use and grain bullet.thanks


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> How much you asking for it?


Umm, how much you asking for it? It is in the for sale section, just figured I could get a deal on it.....


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



MULLET HUNTER said:


> MULLET HUNTER said:
> 
> 
> > How much you asking for it?
> ...


Wow.... The level of sheer smart ass disrespect on this forum from selective members, is reduculous sometimes.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Wirelessly posted (Matt)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... The level of sheer smart ass disrespect on this forum from selective members, is reduculous sometimes.


Kenton u sir are very correct SOME leo are pricks instead of just answering the man's ? or pointing him to the right section of the forum He has to be a smartass


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Wirelessly posted (Matt)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... The level of sheer smart ass disrespect on this forum from selective members, is reduculous sometimes.


I know Kenton, let's have a spelling contest... I'll go first "ridiculous" Some of the members spelling on this forum is "ridiculous"......... ridiculous :thumbsup:


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

I guess if you have a 1000 posts or more you can say what ever you want. Most of the best posts on here are from new members anyway. If I write a ton of stupid posts ill have a thousand after awhile too.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Carry ammo or plinking? I used to carry this stuff in my XD40, for plinking I used WWB...

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/2CCI23962-1.html


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Winterliu said:


> you should list the specific items out, or some later, there will always some extra expense


Huh? :blink:


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

I like 180 grain federal rounds. Speer does well also. I haven't found much a glock doesn't eat well but after firing 20,000 plus rounds I like the 180 grain. And not all Leo's are smart asses, just 99%!!


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Huh? :blink:


+1 on the "huh?"


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Go grab a box of 155 gr an a box of 180 gr hollow or fmj, Reason is, If your a 9mm fan the 180 s will take some getting used to. The 155 s will run out without so much muzzle rise. NO Im no limp wrist, I shoot 44 mag an 45 acp, BUT the Glock does shoot differnt from either of the others, L/E prefer the 180 for the bigger perps, an cars coming at them with ill intent, Get used to the tool ( Glock ) before thinking it shoots like the movies, I had to get some tips from a couple instuctors before getting the hang of them, Now they are exellent tools, 9mm an .40cal, Hope you enjoy a fine piece of hardware, ole Carver


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Action said:


> I like 180 grain federal rounds. Speer does well also. I haven't found much a glock doesn't eat well but after firing 20,000 plus rounds I like the 180 grain. And not all Leo's are smart asses, just 99%!!


98% of those must be members here!


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

archer-1 said:


> 98% of those must be members here!


Easy fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Federal HST or Speer Gold Dot are my favorite hollow points.

I don't know what grain would be the best since I don't own or shoot .40. I do like heavy 147 grain 9mm. From the wound ballistic studies I've seen heavier grains penetrate slightly deeper and have less recoil for better follow ups.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

If you are a retail store buyer, 165 and 180 grain fmc or fmj truncated are common. The 180 may present a little more felt recoil, but on your platform it should be negligible. For carry, if you like, Remington sells a 155 grain jhp at the same store.


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

I know supposedly you aren't supposed to use unjacketed or reloads, but for all my .40s, got bulk from GA arms off internet is cheaper than gun show.

I prefer 165 over 180, I'm just more acc with it.


----------

